# Q about 75g Stocking



## Bones221286 (Dec 24, 2014)

Ok im wanting to do a 75g tank and im curious as what to stock it with. I really want to do ca/sa cichlids but not discus. Would like to do a couple different species if possible. Anyone have any idea's or should I stick to just 1 fish in the tank solo. Filtration will be 2 AC110's and tank size is Regular 75g size.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Here's some ideas to get the ball rolling...
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cookie_cutter_75g.php

Interested in breeding? Not necessarily raising fry, but the behavior.


----------



## Bones221286 (Dec 24, 2014)

Ok that article doesn't say anything about CA/SA cichlids....anyone have an idea on what I can put into the tank? I would like an Oscar but would like to put something else in it as well...any idea's?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

You want to mix both?

If you do an Oscar, there really won't be room for much. Maybe a clay pot.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Bones221286 said:


> Ok that article doesn't say anything about CA/SA cichlids....anyone have an idea on what I can put into the tank? I would like an Oscar but would like to put something else in it as well...any idea's?


I see 9 tanks with either CA or SA cichlids in the article...what were you looking for that is different?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Yup, the first 9 stocking suggestions are Cantral and South American cichlids. They are mere suggestions however, and of course are many other possibilities. Are you interested in any particular species?



Iggy Newcastle said:


> If you do an Oscar, there really won't be room for much. Maybe a clay pot.


lol.. :lol:


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Bones221286 said:


> I would like an Oscar but would like to put something else in it as well...any idea's?


If you are really intent on housing an Oscar with tank mates in a 75 gal. I would look at small CA like convicts and/or firemouths, or other Cryptoheros/Thorichthys. Lot's of décor at the bottom of the tank to make caves, and at least once the Oscar is big, not much that will get in the way of swimming space above the bottom of the tank. Common plecostomus and/or Raphael cat have good chance of cohabiting well with an Oscar. Maybe some of the gouramis like 3-spot, moonlight, pearl, snakeskin, as long as it is already large enough that it cannot be easily swallowed!


CjCichlid said:


> Yup, the first 9 stocking suggestions are Cantral and South American cichlids. They are mere suggestions


Yup, there suggestions alright. IMO, they are worse then a joke. I have no idea who concocted these. 
None of these are proven long term....been on this forum since 2007 and have yet to see the results of anyone trying these silly CA suggestions!
Had enough experience with cons and salvini to Know a pair of each in a 55 gal. has little chance of long term success in a 55 gal.! :lol: 
Margaritifer!!! :lol: :lol: :roll: Yeah, I know they are referring to a robertsoni-type. 
Been around CA since I was 2-3 years old......long enough to know, all these suggestions lack common sense to anyone familiar with these fish!!


----------

